# Led Zeppelin CD.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm looking for a Led Zeppelin IV CD that features an unaltered dynamic range. Why am I stressing this? I have a rock ballads collection that features Stairway to Heaven. It sounds awful, nothing like the [vinyl] version on YT.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

dude, just get the vinyl.
ive just gotten into vinyl records myself and theyre just plain better than cds. 
the only thing is that Zepplin LPs are kinda steep.


----------



## Danny (Feb 16, 2010)

The first CD pressing (german) I think is about the best, but they simply then get worse (louder) with each pressing/version and don't touch the remasters which are awful. As somerandomdude says the vinyl is the only way to go. In fact a recorded version of the vinyl would probably sound better.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

ironically, i just bought the self titled album and zuzu on ebay a couple days ago.(vinyl) so ill tell you how it sounds once i get it.


----------

